# A random question, subject of rampant debate amongst friends



## kraydark (Oct 13, 2006)

This is going to sound strange, but it's been an ongoing debate in a group that I'm in for a long time.

What is the designation of cheesecake? Is it a cake or is it a pie? It's a keystone to an argument toward which is superior, cake or pie.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

not a pie. its custard. i'd call it a cake.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Yep, since it's a custard, you folks will need to widen the debate to whether cake, pie, or custard is superior... although I would say something a banana cream pie would be a pie as opposed to a custard... it's a pie that has a custard filling . But otherwise I would agree to call it a cake if you had to either designate it as one of the two.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

about 776 bc...but it wasn't anything like what we call the traditional NY style cheesecake. 

NY style cheesecake was supposedly invented around 1900 in Manhattan after the invent of cream cheese. 

But it is a custard baked similarly to creme brulee. I'm guessing that it's called a 'cake' because of it's shape.

Something totally dumb.

So in actuality it's neither a pie or cake.

April


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Another debate.
I have always believed that this cake was a result of a competition to see who could bake the richest cake for the queen of England way back when.
I also thought the original was made and set up more like a pudding. I don't know. I have absolutely no facts on anything in my head 
pan


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

I always thought it was a pie b/c of crust & filling (custard). I consider cakes to be bread & icing.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's a source for more info than you asked for 

http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodcakes.html#cheesecake


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, Phoebe, this makes my geeky little heart sing. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i also think that this question is as annoying as the boston cream pie question. . . who cares what its classified as- i'll still eat it.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Agreed! While technically I'd agree with the custand folks, I also know that _technically_ a strawberry is not a berry (but a watermelon is). Won't stop me from eating them!


----------



## simbebe60 (Oct 15, 2006)

lol wut a funny topic, but personally im a huge fan of cheesecakes and i think it really depends cuz u can have your japanese cheesecakes and your New York styles right but i guess were probably talking about New York style so I'd say its really more of a custard or pie like thing.


----------



## lie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hoa.... cheese cake 
yup I loved it, even that add some kg at my scale,
anyway I agree that, it's depend on what kind of chhesecake, therefore a lot of cheesecake already modified, like japanesses cheese cake, that's totally different with NY cheesecake or Boston cheesecake.
sooo, the methode yup it's like custard, but the texture is quiet different.


----------



## melaniematheney (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to be contrary and shake things up a bit...here in sweden they are very fond of a "frozen cheesecake" that is very common. it is unbaked and served straight out of the freezer....so is cheesecake a cake? a pie? a custard? or actually an ICE CREAM?! ha! :lol:


----------



## retrevr (Sep 18, 2006)

If it were a pie...
it would be called cheesepie. 

It is called cheesecake...
therfore it is cake.


----------

